# Increased regenerative breaking only for RWD?



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

I been reading that increased regenerative breaking is only for RWD, but and some people with AWD saying the received the increased regen. I have a AWD and updated from 39.x to 42.3 and didn't have it listed on my whats new screen. Any one hear from Tesla on this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

coolesnce said:


> I been reading that increased regenerative breaking is only for RWD, but and some people with AWD saying the received the increased regen. I have a AWD and updated from 39.x to 42.3 and didn't have it listed on my whats new screen. Any one hear from Tesla on this?


The increased regen is obvious on my RWD car. My wife got the update on her dual motor but hasn't run it yet. Will confirm in the morning.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As promised my wife's car installed 42.3 and no mention of regen on her dual motor so that looks to be confirmed that it's only for RWD.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just to highlight the phenomenon of observational bias, I was sure that I detected increased regen yesterday after the update to my dual motor car. Apparently not. No one is immune, not even a former scientist.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I’ve noticed that the green regen power bar now goes as far left as between the N and R on the gear indicator. Previously it wouldn’t go past the D. Also, the black power bar now will go fully to the right, whereas before it never could make it all the way. A little power uncorking too? LR RWD.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> I've noticed that the green regen power bar now goes as far left as between the N and R on the gear indicator. Previously it wouldn't go past the D. Also, the black power bar now will go fully to the right, whereas before it never could make it all the way. A little power uncorking too? LR RWD.


The regen power bar has always gone all the way to the left (past drive). Depending upon battery temperature and state of charge it might not all be available but the graph has always extended the full distance so nothing has changed there.

I haven't had a chance to drive our LR Model 3 since the latest update but, if the regen is noticeably stronger, that would mean it has more regen than our AWD Model 3. My guess is the regen was tuned up so it didn't reduce unnecessarily.


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As promised my wife's car installed 42.3 and no mention of regen on her dual motor so that looks to be confirmed that it's only for RWD.
> 
> View attachment 17002


Thanks for the update and confirmation.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> The regen power bar has always gone all the way to the left (past drive). Depending upon battery temperature and state of charge it might not all be available but the graph has always extended the full distance so nothing has changed there.


Are you describing your experience with RWD or AWD?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Are you describing your experience with RWD or AWD?


Both, but I have the most experience in the RWD.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> Both, but I have the most experience in the RWD.


I don't think I've ever seen my Regen max out on my RWD, that's why I was asking.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen my Regen max out on my RWD, that's why I was asking.


If the regen is limited by temperature or state of charge, the grey line extending all the way to the edge (under Park) would be a dashed grey line. It has been that way since Spring when I took delivery. I imagine the change to regen makes that region more likely to be used for regen I'm assuming if they bothered to make it dashed under limited regen conditions, it implies that it could be green under full regen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen my Regen max out on my RWD, that's why I was asking.


Similar here, I never saw the green bar max out until getting 42.2.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Similar here, I never saw the green bar max out until getting 42.2.


Earlier you said you felt the Performance exhibited more regen than the RWD. Is that observation more apparent at freeway speeds or at the point of strongest feeling regen (around 30 mph)? I ask because I hadn't noticed the regen feeling any stronger in our Performance vs. RWD. I'm asking about the regen before the recent software update.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen my Regen max out on my RWD, that's why I was asking.


Me neither, mild weather, various states of charge.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> Earlier you said you felt the Performance exhibited more regen than the RWD. Is that observation more apparent at freeway speeds or at the point of strongest feeling regen (around 30 mph)? I ask because I hadn't noticed the regen feeling any stronger in our Performance vs. RWD. I'm asking about the regen before the recent software update.


I would say it was more apparent at the strongest point. It's been a while since I had that car to play around with though.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> If the regen is limited by temperature or state of charge, the grey line extending all the way to the edge (under Park) would be a dashed grey line. It has been that way since Spring when I took delivery. I imagine the change to regen makes that region more likely to be used for regen I'm assuming if they bothered to make it dashed under limited regen conditions, it implies that it could be green under full regen.


I know that. My green line has never reached all the way to the left when there is a solid gray line.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a guess, maybe AWD came with more regen out of the box since they came to market later?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen my Regen max out on my RWD, that's why I was asking.


(on my dual motor) I've only seen the green attempt to reach all the way to the left a few times when the battery was quite low, and was slowing down from a higher speed (like coming off the freeway on an uphill offramp). Then it still had a bit of space remaining to the left (around the second gear letter from the left (is that R?)), but close to all the way. 
In a normal day, the furthest I see it go is about ½ way to the left.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mesprit87 said:


> Just a guess, maybe AWD came with more regen out of the box since they came to market later?


it was all that extra regen slowing their rollout down


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Me neither, mild weather, various states of charge.


Yup, have never ever seen the regen bar go past the D.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> A little power uncorking too? LR RWD.


That would be nice. Accel felt great up to 18.x, a bit muted on 2x.x and up.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Yup, have never ever seen the regen bar go past the D.


Today I noticed my P3D regen going between N and R. It was 52F outside but I had driven about 35 miles and all the dashes had disappeared. Oddly enough, after all the dashes go away they will come back after a few seconds of regen. Eventually, they don't reappear for the rest of the drive.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> Today I noticed my P3D regen going between N and R. It was 52F outside but I had driven about 35 miles and all the dashes had disappeared. Oddly enough, after all the dashes go away they will come back after a few seconds of regen. Eventually, they don't reappear for the rest of the drive.


Your battery is just on the threshold of reduced regen due to temperature.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

I just wish regen could take the car all the way to 0 mph.


----------

